# Meerforelle rund um Fehmarn



## Carsten83 (17. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin in zwei Wochen mal wieder an der Küste und möchte neben einem Kuttertrip auch mal mein Glück mit ner Spinnrute auf Meerforelle versuchen - wäre das erste Mal für mich. Da ich keine Wathose besitze und mir aktuell auch keine zulegen möchte, sollte ich mit Gummistiefeln auskommen können 

Die Suche hier hat mir schon ein paar mögliche Stellen geliefert (Südstrand Fehmarn, Katharinenhof, Großenbroder Mole) aber leider wurde dabei immer eine komplett andere Jahreszeit angegeben (meist Sommer/Herbst). 

Daher meine Frage: eignen sich die Stellen auch jetzt im Frühjahr oder habt Ihr noch andere Tipps für mich?

Schon mal vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Mefospezialist (17. März 2014)

*AW: Meerforelle rund um Fehmarn*

wann bist du genau dort?

Gruß David


----------



## Carsten83 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Meerforelle rund um Fehmarn*

Wir (meine nicht-angelnde Freundin und ich) reisen am 30.03. abends an und sind am 05.04. wieder verschwunden. Unsere Wohnung ist in Heiligenhafen aber ich bin mobil 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (17. März 2014)

*AW: Meerforelle rund um Fehmarn*

Der Zeitraum ist schonmal optimal gewählt  . Jetzt im frühjahr (bis der hornhecht kommt), und im spätherbst hast du die besten chancen eine zu erwischen.  Katharinenhof und staberhuk würde ich ohne wathose meiden, da dort viele steine in ufernähe sind und es sehr flach ist. Eine gute Anlaufstelle vom strand ist altenteil, westermakesdorf und wallnau. Je nachdem wie der wind steht. Auflandiger wind bringt immer gerne fisch in ufernähe. Auch direkt unter der brücke, im sund wird immer wieder was gefangen. Allerdings zieht da gerne mal ne menge kraut durch.


----------



## Carsten83 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Meerforelle rund um Fehmarn*

Schon mal danke für die Tipps. Mal sehen wie der Wind in zwei Wochen steht. Wenn ich mir Google Maps so ansehe, ist es am Sund besser von der Inselseite oder?

Was ist mit der Mole in Großenbrode? Geht da was?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (18. März 2014)

*AW: Meerforelle rund um Fehmarn*

Is eigentlich egal von welcher seite du angelst. 
Von der mole hab ich noch nicht auf mefo geangelt und auch noch nichts gehört. Aber da kannste abends mit deiner freundin, ner Flasche wein und brandungsruten auf butt und dorsch gehen. Das lohnt sich eigentlich immer da. Aber musst dich auf nen längeren fußmarsch einstellen. Die mole ist lang und auto kannste auch nicht direkt da abstellen.


----------



## Schneidi (18. März 2014)

*AW: Meerforelle rund um Fehmarn*

Ich möchte hier ma ne frage reinschieben. Für mich als landei aus der bodenseeregion ist fehmarn natürlich in weiter ferne, dennoch werd ich im august dort sein. Was für fische sind im august gut zu beangeln? Wo sind im august gute plätze, wo auch ein anfänger im brandungsangeln was an den haken bekommt?


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Meerforelle rund um Fehmarn*

Hol dir von NorthGuiding das Buch über Fehmarn.


----------



## Carsten83 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Meerforelle rund um Fehmarn*



neukieler schrieb:


> Aber da kannste abends mit deiner freundin, ner Flasche wein und brandungsruten auf butt und dorsch gehen.




Ja an sowas in der Art habe ich auch schon gedacht ;-) 




Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (18. März 2014)

*AW: Meerforelle rund um Fehmarn*

@Schneidi

Das brandungsangeln auf fehmarn gestaltet sich zusehends schwieriger und gute fänge, wenn man nicht über 100m werfen kann, bleiben auch immer mehr aus. Bei wurfweiten zwischen 50 und 100m kannste im august immer mal mit nem aal rechnen, aber dass da mal ein maßiger dorsch oder butt ans band geht ist leider selten geworden. Die größten chancen hast du aber wenn du einen platz,  links oder rechts neben der sundbrücke ergattern kannst, da es dort schnell tief wird. Allerdings reservieren sich die leute da teilweise schon vormittags die plätze. Zudem brauchst du da auch krallenbleie um die 150-200g weil dort starke strömung herrscht. ansonsten kann ich dir auch die mole in großenbrode empfehlen. 
So ein angelführer ist natürlich auch super um sich eine grobe übersicht über die tiefen, sandbänke und krautfelder der jeweiligen Strände zu machen. Die besten chancen hast du auch bei aiflandigem wind. Je stärker der wind, desto näher kommen die burschen ans ufer.


----------



## derkleine (19. März 2014)

*AW: Meerforelle rund um Fehmarn*

Hmmm,

ich lese hier gerade mit... ich bin im Juli auf Fehmarn und wollte meine Brandungsrute am Naturstrand zwischen der Radarstation und Staberhuk den ein oder anderen Abend mit zum Strand nehmen. 

Muss ich da also Wurfweiten von >100m erreichen um was an den Haken zu kriegen?

Dann muss ich das vorher mal üben... wird aber bei Auflandigem Wind schwieriger, gelle?

LG,
derkleine


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (19. März 2014)

*AW: Meerforelle rund um Fehmarn*

Natürlich kannst du auch fische unter 100m bekommen. Warum sollte ein dorsch nicht auch mal im hüfthohen wasser seine nahrung suchen. Aal bekommst du dort auch ganz gut. Nur butt hab ich da wenig gefangen, da wenig sandfläche da ist. Das ist auch das problem an dem abschnitt. Viel krautfelder und steine in wurfweite. Solltest dir also einige ersatz vorfächer einpacken. Wenn du ein absoluter adrenalin junky bist, kannste auch mit der wathose ins wasser und einige meter überbrücken. Aber in der dunkelheit, und bei den klamotten die da im wasser liegen würde ich davon abraten. Auch wenn das wasser im juli schon 15-18 grad haben dürfte ^^


----------



## derkleine (20. März 2014)

*AW: Meerforelle rund um Fehmarn*

Danke für die Infos! Wie ist es denn mit dem Strand bei der Ferienresidenz? Und wo kann man gut auf Plattfisch gehen? Südstrand am westlichen Ende? (Nähe Cafe Sorgenfrei)


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (20. März 2014)

*AW: Meerforelle rund um Fehmarn*

Der butt mags sangig. Am besten du öffnest google maps und fährst mit dem courser mal um die insel. Da finden sich ne menge abschnitte mit sandigem untergrund in wurfweite. Je nachdem wo du dich auf fehmarn einnistest, wird sicher auch ein geeigneter strand in der nähe sein. Südstrand ist aber zu flach und da ist immer sehr viel los im sommer.  welche ferienresidenz meinst du?


----------



## derkleine (25. März 2014)

Ich meine die zwischen Südstrand und Staberhuk nähe Campingplatz


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (25. März 2014)

*AW: Meerforelle rund um Fehmarn*

Da war ich noch nicht. Aber wenn du dir das mal bei google maps anschaust,  siehst du, dass das ein riesen krautfeld ist. Aber versuch macht kluch ^^ 

Ps: stell mal deine Signatur aus bzw. änder sie, wenn du per tapatalk schreibst. Gibt hier einige die sich darüber aufregen


----------



## derkleine (25. März 2014)

*AW: Meerforelle rund um Fehmarn*

Ok! Die Nummer mit google probier ich mal. Is auch krautig da...


----------



## derkleine (26. März 2014)

*AW: Meerforelle rund um Fehmarn*

Nach google sind ja im Südwesten größere Sandflächen. Hast Du das mit google schon länger praktiziert?


----------



## Dakarangus (26. März 2014)

*AW: Meerforelle rund um Fehmarn*

Anfang Mai könnten doch auch schon die Hornhechte da sein oder?


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (26. März 2014)

*AW: Meerforelle rund um Fehmarn*

Ich benutz sehr oft google maps, um mich vorher über neue gewässer schlau zu machen. Sei es beim mefo angeln, die strandabschnitte auf leopardengrund abzusuchen, oder in flüssen, die potentiellen zanderspots, wie buhnen, kehrwasser etc. Auszumachen. Da erspart man sich so manche lauferei/fahrerei am wasser und kann gezielt stellen anfahren. Natürlich ist auch mal ein fehlgriff dabei und du findest ganz andere Gegebenheiten vor, als sie dir google suggeriert hat. Habe mir schon buhnen in der elbe angeguckt, die dann aber tatsächlich nicht wesentlich tiefer als ne badewanne waren. ich stand auch schonmal vor nem abgesperrtem betriebsgelände, wo ich laut maps direkt ans wasser fahren konnte. Doof ist auch, wenn ein bild nicht in der vegetativen jahreszeit aufgenommen wurde,  und du dann im sommer ,einen undurchdringbaren dschungel aus schilf und dornenbüschen vorfindest. Abet idR. hat man, wenn man sich mit seinem zielfisch ein wenig auseinander setzt und bevorzugte standorte kennt, schon gute Chancen zu mehr fisch zu kommen wenn man mal in die karte guckt. so bin ich schon zu fischen gekommen, die mir ohne das Internet wohl verwehrt geblieben wären. Auch an einigen meiner besten fangstellen, bin ich bis heute mutterseelen allein, da sie in keinem angelfüher stehen. Ab 1. Juli werd ich mir den NOK mal vornehmen und hab mir im vorfeld auch schonmal gute stellen und parkmöglichkeiten rausgesucht um effizienter zu fischen. 

@Dakarangus
Anfang mai wirst du, mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit schon gute hornhecht fänge haben. Aber das sicherste indiz ist immernoch der "blühende Raps". 
Wenn die felder gelb sind, sind die hornhechte auch da.


----------

